# Gewerbeschein anmelden...was passiert wenn der Gewinn ausbleibt?



## stunningguy (17. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

ich bin ein 18 jähriger Schüler, der sich neben Kellnern auch noch über eBay was dazu verdienen will. Also habe ich mir überlegt, dass ich ein Gewerbeschein beantrage "in dem steht" (oder wo auch immer das steht), dass ich Funsportartikel vertreibe. Nun hab ich aber Angst, das ich mit meiner Idee "auf die Schnauze falle" und die Gewinne ausbleiben. Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass ich auf meiner Ware sitzenbleibe, was drohen mir für Konsequenzen? Muss ich monatliche Beiträge/Steuern zahlen, auch wenn ich nichts verdiene/verkaufe? Kann ich auch erstmal einfach den Gewerbeschein haben und mir dann Zeit lassen, bis ich anfange was zu verkaufen?

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## fluessig (17. Mai 2004)

Nein, vielleicht bleibst du auf den Müllgebühren sitzen, aber wenn du dich zB mit jemanden als GbR organisierst, dann kommen auf dich bei einem Misserfolg nur noch die Abmeldegebühren zu.


----------



## stunningguy (17. Mai 2004)

Erstmal Danke für die schnelle Antwort! Also könnte ich mir theoretisch einfach nen Gewerbeschein besorgen und erstmal abwarten ohne das Kosten auf mich zukommen? Müllgebühren? Kann ich das nicht über den Hausmüll von meinen Eltern laufen lassen?


----------



## MajorBlade (30. Mai 2004)

Hallo!

Ich habe vor kurzem mit einem Freund Gewerbe angemeldet. DIe einzigen kosten, die vorerst anfallen, sind die Anmeldegebühren (20€ pro Person <- bei einer GbR). Du wirst automatisch bei der IHK und beim Finanzamt gemeldet. Soweit ich weiss, musst du vorerst keine bis ganz wenige IHK Beiträge bezahlen, wenn du als "niedrigverdiener" eingestuft wirst. Du solltest allerdings eine Grundliegende Erfahrung im Bereich BWL / Buchhaltung haben.

Bei Fragen, kannste mir einfach ne PN oder Email schreiben.

M.f.G. Tom Steinbeck

ArtworkOne webdesign Kreischer und Steinbeck GbR
http://www.artworkone.de


----------



## x0x (12. Juni 2004)

MajorBlade.

Da liegst du richtig, ich will dich nur auf etwas hinweisen.

Du bietest auf deiner Webseite ein Domainhosting an für deine Kunden. Solltest du kein Resseller Programm erwerben würde ich dies an deiner Stelle schnellstmöglichst sein lassen, denn jedweder Hoster sagt in seinen AGB's ausdrücklich aus, dass du deinen Webspace (es sei denn Reseller) nicht weiterverkaufen darfst...

Das nur mal so als Hinweis....


----------



## MajorBlade (12. Juni 2004)

Jo danke für den Hinweis! Ich bin gerade dabei, über ein Reseller Angebot nachzudenken!


----------



## x0x (13. Juni 2004)

Ja das ist nicht schlecht. Ich und mein Kumpel werden das auch machen.

Hier mal ein interessantes Angebot:
http://www.all-inkl.com

Da mal unter Reseller schauen. Find ich nicht schlecht das Angebot.

Gruß Ruben


----------



## MajorBlade (13. Juni 2004)

Also ehrlich gesagt, finde ich das Angebot nicht so toll! Zumindest ist das mit dem Traffic ein enormer - punkt. 

Schau mal unter www.webplus24.de  -> Reseller Angebot

Da hat man deutlich mehr Kundenaccounts / Traffic / webspace usw. 

Greetz Tom Steinbeck


----------



## Veränderung (20. Juni 2004)

Naja, auf jeden Fall:

Was sind'n die direkten Unterschiede einer GbR zu einen eigenen Gewerbe ausser die Personenzahl?


----------



## KristophS (21. Juni 2004)

Zu Webplus24 habe ich aber schon einiges böses gehört.
Zum Beispiel hier : http://forum.webhostlist.de/active/thread.jspa?threadID=30396&tstart=0

Also ,wenn ich da ein Reseller Angebot ,was bei Problemen auf meine Kosten geht machen würde sei dahingestellt .

Ich habe bei isp4p.net relativ gute Preise gesehen


----------



## kaufgemeinschaft (5. November 2007)

Hallo,

ich hoffe das meine Rechtschreibfehler nicht auffallen. ^^
Ich hatte die Idee einer Kaufgemeinschaft, da das Rabattgesetz wieder abgeschafft wurde geht das ja unter bestimmten Bedingungen wieder.

Was ich wissen wollte was für ein Gewerbe muss ich da als Einzelne Person beantragen?
Wäre sehr nett wenn ihr mir mal ein Feedback für meine Seite gebt.
http://www.der-kaufpool.de

Vielen Dank


----------

